# Added new plants to my 5 gallon betta tank, I think Mr. Squiggles approves.



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I added some Telanthera Cardinalis yesterday as well as a blue mystery snail.. I'm very happy with how this tank is turning out and I can't wait to watch it grow. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Crhb6a-5vew


The autofocus on my phone is terrible.. it shoots in hi def, but can't stay focused.. 

Also, make sure you select the 1080p for viewing!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow beautiful tank setup and betta! The focusing wasn't too bad btw..


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful tank! I hope mine turns out that nice!! *drools*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

very beautiful. some plants at the front are able to grow quite tall  I do suggest other plants that stay smaller, such as the smaller anubias species, dwarf saggitaria, some smaller species of crypts also looks spectacular.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

very nice! I see your snail was quite taken with it as well.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> very nice! I see your snail was quite taken with it as well.


I had some spinach clipped in there last night and he enjoyed that quite a bit as well


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

betiful tank! Just for the future i want to recommend to quarantine anything living including the plant, because it can carry diseases.


----------



## yappa (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice set-up, snail blends in so well!!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

aokashi said:


> very beautiful. some plants at the front are able to grow quite tall  I do suggest other plants that stay smaller, such as the smaller anubias species, dwarf saggitaria, some smaller species of crypts also looks spectacular.


Yeah, they will get pretty huge.. I'll probably trim them, or eventually move them over to my 29G. I do have some crypts in there but they are very tiny and hard to see in the video.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have cardinal plants too still seeing how they will do.


----------

